# Game #28: Los Angeles Lakers (22-5) @ New Orleans (16-7) [12/23]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*December 23, 2008
5:00 PM PST*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We play to the level of our competition. I predict a win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I see us winning, our length really bothered West and their finishers the 1st time till the 4th quarter when PJ decided that LO's nonexistant defense was better than Bynum protecting the rim. 

I have no idea how we contain Paul. But I think we'll win somehow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Peja might miss tonight's game; I believe he's a game-time decision.

If we can win this game, I'll have much, much more confidence heading into the Christmas Day Showdown with Boston.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

No prediction. Who knows which team we will see?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The frontcourt matchup is where this game will be won or lost.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is a good game to check rather or not were just not motivated because of the types of teams were playing. Tonight we should go out and kick some ***, assuming we step up to the competition. NO right be hind us for first in the west. They are clicking and playing really well since the somewhat slow start.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Please play only man/man tonight. PLLLEEEAASE.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First possession of the game.. Luke turns it over.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

ugh i hate seeing walton running the floor


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

c'mon Bynum

please no foul trouble


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum gets a sweet block, then we leave NO wide open for a three. Ugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris Paul makes Fisher look even worse than he is.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... No foul with the double on Bynum huh? He got hit like three times?

Then they call Kobe for his second foul? What the ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate that we suck so badly at post entry passes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great move from Sasha to Bynum.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Paul is burning us


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Paul is burning us


You sound surprised?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another steal from Paul. Jesus..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher just cost Bynum another foul.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

we dont look too bad out there. probably gonna have foul problems all night though


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I loved how Bynum just looked at Fisher and screamed keep him in front!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fishers pathetic level of defense just helped force Kobe an Bynum to the bench because they fouled when trying to help. So sad.. And now we don't even have Farmar to turn to.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

ugh i hope a move is made SOON


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Luke giving a lil effort. Nice.

too bad the rest of his game nullifies anything good he does


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Aside from Fisher though at least were playing fairly good defense. Going into the second quarter at under 25 points is better than we have done in a long time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris Paul has five steals...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

good quarter


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Look at Phil on the bench. He's yelling and all fired up. About time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum looks more normal tonight than he has in the four or so games. Playing smarter defense. Got a nice block earlier to.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum has got to watch for Paul. Paul is going to attempt to draw a foul on him and Kobe before this quarter ends.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers playing the best defense I've seen them play in probably 10 games right now. Hopefully it lasts.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Paul jumped into Bynum for a foul call. I got scared for a second there.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Ariza has played great so far. When his jumper is falling he may be the best all around player on the team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate that we can't play defense like this on a nightly basis.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

looking much much much better


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe's aggression tonight is great. I love when he drives to the rack with authority.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe is taking some horrible shots out there, even the 2 he made were contested.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh ****... Kobe with a SICK reverse.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a pass from Kobe to Lamar.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar Odom is destroying the Hornets right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol just nailed a three. LOL


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Woah, Gasol with the three!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Best half Lakers have played in a great deal of games. The Defense was clicking on all cylinders. Offense was great.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Lakers show up in big games, which is why I have never thought the lakers wont win on Thursday.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I've got to be honest, that was the Lakers' best half of basketball this season, particularly defensively. I mean, I know they can't play with that exact intensity every night (no team ever has), but it's at least good to see they really, really care. If they can keep that up in the 2nd half (which will be tough knowing this is their 4th game in 5 nights), it's possible they may have turned the corner this season. And just in time for the Celtics.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Somehow, we look awesome!

Walton, again, is an embarrassment and has yet to justify Phil giving him any minutes, let alone starting him.

Bynum has also been far from impressive.

But Kobe, Gasol, Ariza, Sasha and Odom all looked very solid out there.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok considering this is apparently the first game that we've looked good in in about a month, anyone have any idea if i where i can watch this online?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Somehow, we look awesome!
> 
> Walton, again, is an embarrassment and has yet to justify Phil giving him any minutes, let alone starting him.
> 
> ...


Bynum had 3 blocks in 12 minutes..... And aside from Ariza played the best defense in the time he was on the floor.

Only reason his rebounds were so low is because the Hornets spent more time jump shooting than anything. All the rebounds went long for the most part.

Walton wasn't that bad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> Ok considering this is apparently the first game that we've looked good in in about a month, anyone have any idea if i where i can watch this online?


Check your PMs


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Look at Kobe running around, he's so active tonight. I'm loving it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Up 20. Wow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Cris,

Kobe for 3!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice drive by a very slow and lumbering Luke. Lets see if he can hit both free throws.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe playing Paul at his own game. Getting him to foul him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice pass Luke!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. What a read and pass to Bynum for a SICK dunk!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Four fouls on CP3!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Say what we want about Luke, guy at least knows how to pass.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh.. But you can always count on Fisher to choke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher kills me when he takes these horrible three's when we got both Gasol and Bynum in the post for an easy deuce.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd be alright if Fish never touched the ball again this season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe and Paul talking a little smack to each other. I like it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol makes some ****ing sick shots.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damnnnn Pau!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gold tending. Niiiicce.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great recovery game for Drew.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We need to settle down. Calm down.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Get back on D!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not a very good shot by Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Rookie mistake by Trevor.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Posey's pissed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God I love watching this team when the actually play defense and work the inside game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Same, hopefully we don't choke this one away.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every time they blow the whistle Bynum is about to yell cause he automatically thinks its his foul.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Vlad steps into the game.. And just nails a 3.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL. But then Vlade falls asleep on the other end and lets his man nail a three.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Lamar should have touch passed to Bynum for what would have been the easiest shot Bynum had all night.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I just like the way Kobe has been playing on this road trip. Hopefully, he won't be fatigued for Christmas showdown with the Celtics.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lynx said:


> I just like the way Kobe has been playing on this road trip. Hopefully, he won't be fatigued for Christmas showdown with the Celtics.


I agree. Even though the team itself hasn't looked great. Kobes aggression on both ends of the floor has been a great site on this trip.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

OK.. What the hell was that...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy Crap Fisher... How the hell.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Really need to stop taking threes...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok,time to turn it on again...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL...that and Pau's bailed out trey got to be highlight of this game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We need to get Kobe and Pau back in the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bring Kobe back in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe hits the **** you dagger.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh my...loved the spin move by CP3


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Down to 11.. Uh oh...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Get the ******* rebound!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe with another big bucket..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe hits the **** you dagger.


This...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As soon as Bynum goes out they start scoring in the paint.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobeeee


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't want to see anyone other than Kobe and Gasol shooting now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Son of a *****... get a rebound.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn how many offensive rebounds is Gasol and Lamar going to give up at the end of the game?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. They gave up ANOTHER offensive rebound...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are the first team to reach 100 pts against Hornets in last 9 games. :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

In the end for me player of the game is going to be Kobe. I know he didn't exactly shoot a high percentage tonight.. But his defense was key to this victory. He didn't gamble stupidly tonight either. Something that normally pisses me off. He also had a great passing game going. 

On a side note, Kobe not only looked good defensively but he lead by example. He was talking to his team, making sure people got involved. Also called the players meeting the night before. I like what I'm seeing. This is the MVP Kobe that in my opinion had been very much in cruse control mode for the ten games or so before these last three were he really has been stepping up on both ends. 

Gasol had a great game overall, but his defense was bad in the fourth as well as his rebounding. He gave up way to many offensive rebounds from not boxing out. Still, we should have given the ball more to Gasol in the second half when he was on the block considering he was making just about everything he threw up. Including a sweet three pointer. 

Bynum had a decent game. I wouldn't say it's up to his standard, considering he shot very poorly. But it was nice to see him stay in the game. He picked up three nice blocks, and he defiantly made the Hornets think twice about going inside. His rebounding was down a little, but mostly because of long rebounds. This was a good return game for Bynum and hopefully it will give him confidence for Thursdays game. 

Ariza had a great game tonight. Which was nice because he had been slacking off lately. He really wants Farmar's minutes. Which is fine with me. 

Luke sucked overall. Had some decent passes, so poor passes. Didn't do much of anything else.

Overall a good win. We won by defense tonight, which is how a championship team wins.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Welcome back Lakers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Welcome back Lakers.


This. 

I also agree with CD that Kobe is stepping up and being a leader after. It's hard to tell, but from what I saw he didn't look like he was getting in player's faces over the last few weeks, until these recent road games of course. And Phil too, good for him for screaming at these guys. 

Lakers still need a tough perimeter player in the worst way. Farmar/Sasha/Walton/Radman aren't cutting it there.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Really good win tonight, hopefully it will carry over to christmas.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> We play to the level of our competition. I predict a win.


eace:



Damn it feels good to see some defense.. Good win tonight.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Great game, both ends of the court. Solid defense, no gambling, everyone was actually staying in front of their man. Quick rotations, there were a couple of breakdowns but thats gonna happen.

Did anyone else love the Sasha/Kobe/Ariza/Lamar/Bynum lineup as much as I did. I would love to see that with Pau instead of Lamar. With Farmar out, I think it would be awesome to see some sets without a true PG, which the triangle doesnt need.

Ariza needs to play more with Kobe. They are a nasty perimeter defensive duo. And he covered CP3 as well as anyone on the team.

Fish deserves his props. He didnt shoot great, but he played 40 minutes on ****ing Chris Paul. And he did a damn fine job.

Kobe was awesome, I felt like he really played in the offense. Moving the ball, taking it to the hole, hammering the nails in the coffin at the end of the game.

Pau was Pau. He is amazing, I am so used to him getting 20/7/6 on high percentage shooting, it doesnt even surprise me anymore. But here you go, 20 pts on 10 shots. Are you kidding me?

Kobe was probably POTG, Pau has a case for it also because he did everything again. My dark horse pick is Trevor Ariza. That guy did everything we could ask of him, including guarding 3 positions and nailing open shots. He got us extra possesions that he didnt get credit for and just plays with passion. He is one of the guys that doesnt get full credit in the box scores.


----------

